# Need Gheenoe advice



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

A Classic would be an excellent choice to go with that motor ...

Price range in good condition $1200-$1500

You should see 24-26 mph 


a highsider is OK but a Classic has more room and is more stable ...


An LT25 would work ...But you would be over budget


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If you want a poling platform, look for a 15'6" Classic. Any of the smaller models will be too tippy for a proper platform. The LT15 is also a good choice and rated for a 15hp, but they'll be hard to find used and out of budget new.

Many sellers on CL are either confused or intentionally misleading, and often advertise 15'4" Highsiders, Lowsiders or NMZs as Classics, so make sure the ID plate says 15'6" before purchasing.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a 15hp Merc on my 13 ft high sider Gheenoe and it was a perfect match. I would suggest looking for a used Classic. You might even consider selling the the 15hp and using the money towards a Classic with a 20-25hp already on it.


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

13'r for sure. You can get a HS with a nice front deck straight from Gheenoe. It's around $1300 new. I'd also have them add electrical and a bilge.

Edit: or if you really want to fly...this setup did 17mph gps (6hp 4t)


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Skydiver/06kj,
Did you guys have poling platforms on those 13'rs? The OP wants a poling platform and highsider/lowsiders aren't the best for that, although yes, some owners with good balance have done it. I just don't want this guy to have a bad experience because he bought the wrong hull for his needs.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

06kj, which model is that you have pictured?

Yes, I would like a poling platform even if it is a short one. I had even thought of using a taller casting platform mounted on the back deck- I think Ive seen some guys doing that. I dont plan on putting a trolling motor on it if I get one. Im going to use this as a solo skiff and pole myself around the marsh and in flooded grass. I have looked at the classics and it seems that the transom/rear of the boat is a little narrow for a poling platform. The LT15 looked like something I would rather have but I havent found one used yet and I think a new one might be a little more than what Im willing to spend as stated above.

Thanks for the suggestions, keep em coming


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have looked at the classics and it seems that the transom/rear of the boat is a little narrow for a poling platform.


See? I think you're getting the models confused. A Classic has a wider transom than anything but the LTs and Supers. Classics with full height poling platforms are very common. 

Taken from the Custom Gheenoe Website...


> A 13 is 26.5 across the top 33 across the bottom
> a 15'4 is 15 across the top 19 across the bottom
> a 15'6 is 32 across the top 36 across the bottom
> a 16 super is 52 at the top and the bottom
> ...


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

You can put a rear poling platform on a classic, plenty out there. Gheenoe makes one that mounts on the Classic. Older Classics have sloped side flotation around the rear motor well whereas newer ones are level. Gotta watch for that if you try to use the factory Gheenoe platform on a Classic. There's plenty of custom platforms on Classics floating around.

An LT15 is basically a Classic with an LT25 nose, transom dimensions should about be the same.

An LT25 is a step up wider/higher transom, etc.

The Highsider is narrower and more tippy. Can't speak to the 13r but versus length they are wider at the transom than a highsider I believe.

Honestly in my opion the Classic doesn't pole worth a darn. Not that I was ever the best at it but it slides all over. It poles better if you pole from the nose, also noisy due to the hull design, but it will float in nothing

That being said I loved Classic for what it was. There's a pic of mine that I sold recently in the bragging section photo area.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

theres already a bunch of responses, but seriously-get the lt 25.

I fish out of one and its the perfect little boat. everyone that fishes it with me is surpised at how stable it is and what it can do. poles pretty decent when theres no wind. and can stand on the poling platform real easily without worrying about falling.

three people(freinds and family) have literally told me they want to buy it from me...(not for sale).

the 15hp is slightly under its max but it will move just fine.

im only pushing the lt25 because i cant imagine fishing out of the smaller gheenoes..spend a LITTLE more cash$ and get a slightly larger boat you wont regret later.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

LT25 or Classic. The Classic has like a 53 inch beam, it's a good wide stable boat and will do OK with 15 HP. The LT25 weighs a little more but a 15 should still push it fine. You can get a brand new LT25 for 2600 bucks.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> 13'r for sure. You can get a HS with a nice front deck straight from Gheenoe. It's around $1300 new. I'd also have them add electrical and a bilge.
> 
> Edit: or if you really want to fly...this setup did 17mph gps (6hp 4t)



Ok- what model is that and seriously why have I not seen that before?

To the op, get a classic. Just my .02


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Ok-  what model is that and seriously why have I not seen that before?


That's an LT25. There's several different internal layouts with the same hull. That one is the newest tiller floorplan, I believe.

Anyway, I feel a bit like a broken record because I've repeated this several times, but the only Gheenoe hull that meets all of the OP's requirements is the Classic. It can be had used with front deck for under $2K, it is the fastest hull of any Gheenoe model (yes, even the LTs are proven slower) so it'll work well with the 15HP, it's got the transom width and stability for a poling platform and grab bar (see my earlier post listing all the models' transom measurements).

Personally, I own an LT25 and if this guy had a bigger budget I'd suggest he buy the same, but with he's got to work with the Classic is the way to go.


----------

